
99 GDPR questions people are asking about Email Marketing - BriefMarketing
https://www.mailerlite.com/blog/99-gdpr-questions-people-are-asking-about-email-marketing
======
SimonsCats
Does U.S. have plans on having similar regulations to GDPR or will it be only
Europe's law that will affect business in U.S.?

